# Need pics of Imola Red and Silver Gray M3 Coupe



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Ive searched, found a few, anyone have any high resolution pics of an M3 coupe in Silver Gray and Imola Red

Thanks


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

couple more here


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

http://alextbaum.smugmug.com/gallery/112084/1/4002513

http://alextbaum.smugmug.com/gallery/139153/1/5089745

Alex


----------

